# SPS Hardware



## Chriz (14 Januar 2007)

hi leute.

wollte mal fragen, ob jemand von euch ein script oder unterlagen zu sps'en hat.
ich meine da jetzt speziell den hardwareaufbau der cpu, die datenverarbeitung und die arbeitsweise der cpu.
in den siemensunterlagen steht dazu recht wenig.
ich möchte halt mal ein wenig tiefer in die sps hardware reinschnuppern als in sps lehrgängen o.ä. angeboten wird.

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.

gruß
chriz


----------



## trinitaucher (14 Januar 2007)

Korrigiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege, aber ich meine, ne SPS is hardwaremäßig nicht viel mehr als ein kleiner PC. Mit eigenem Echtzeit-Betriebssystem, Flash und RAM und Schnittstellen und Bus für die E/A.

Oder geht es dir, Chriz, speziell um die Siemens-Dinger  (S7) ?


----------



## Chriz (16 Januar 2007)

Genau ... und darum geht es mir .. um die Schnittstellen, den Bus, den Ram die CPU und den Flash ... 

Die Prozessabbilder und alles drum herum ... halt einfach mal ein wenig mehr ins Detail.

Dabei ist es egal ob Siemens, AEG oder Mitsubishi

MfG


----------



## trinitaucher (16 Januar 2007)

Was interessiert dich denn dabei genau?
Nimm mal als Vergleich nen normalen PC. Was weiste denn darüber und wie weit wolltest du dich da reinarbeiten. Man könnte das bis auf die Ebene der Hardware-Funktionsweise runterbrechen, aber technisch ist da kaum Unterschied zum herkömmlichen PC. Und das SPS-Betriebssystem managed das alles, so wie Windows bei nem PC die Programme ausführt.

Mein Vorschlag:
Ab in ne Uni-/FH-Bibliothek und ran an die Literatur! (alle Hochschulbibliotheken sind öffentlich).
Z.B. bei Zastrow's "Steuerungstechnik mit SPS" is nen Schema zum SPS-Aufbau, aber das sagt nicht viel aus. Und alles, was weiter ins Detail geht, denke ich, wird dir kein Hersteller offenlegen.


----------



## MSB (17 Januar 2007)

Also ich denke ja das Grundsätze zwangsweise bei jeder SPS gleich sind,
aber in den Details denke ich schon das jeder Hersteller da mehr oder weniger
andere Detaillösungen hat.

Detailierter interner Aufbau, Speicherarten, Bussysteme dazwischen ...

Die einzige Anleitung die mir einfällt wo das Speicherkonzept, Arbeitsweise gut beschrieben war,
ist in den alten S5-Anleitungen von Siemens.


----------



## Seppl (17 Januar 2007)

Moin,

nicht alles bei Wikipedia glänzt, aber das hier scheint mir ganz OK zu sein:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speicherprogrammierbare_Steuerung

Seppl


----------

